# 2 place p-40T and Sopwith 1 1/2 strutter



## rglarson (Jan 18, 2007)

My handle is RCFlyboy69, I'm retired, though sometimes just tired. I am very interested in any and all information anyone out there may have on the WW2P-40 two place trainer "Short Snorter" tail number 35487. No one to date has been able to help me in this search. I'm also scratch building an RC model 36 inch wingspan Sopwith 1 1/2 strutter from WW1. Any information on either of these two aircraft that you readers may have would be greatly appreciated. You may also email me directly at [email protected] 
Thanks a bunch in advance.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 19, 2007)

Blackwolf might be able to help you with your P-40 question..


----------



## rglarson (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Wildcat,
Thanks for the tip. I'll contact him and see what happens.  
Ray


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum from down under..


----------



## trackend (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi ray
I hope you get a chance to post a few pics of your Camel project as it progresses.
Perhaps when you've finished the Sopwith you could rustle me up a Stringbag 
(Fairey Swordfish) 

I'm sure some of the guys on here will help you with your enquires unfortunately the stringbag is about the only plane I know much about so Im about as much use to you as a choclate fire guard.

But welcome to the site anyhow 
Lee


----------



## evangilder (Feb 24, 2007)

Not familiar with the term "1 1/2 strutter", but if you are referring to the Camel, I have some shots of a Camel replica from Chino on my website.


----------

